# Austin Powers 4!!!



## Nick (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't WAIT! 

It's set to come out in 2010. It should be a funny one, too, since it revolves more around Dr. Evil than Austin Powers this time.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 26, 2009)

wait... didnt Dr Evil "turn good" in the 3rd snce he learned he and Austin were brothers??  i guess his kid would be the bad guy... hmmm


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess he did...but I could pretty easily see the movie opening up with some sappy family scene that ends with Dr. Evil saying something like, "oh screw it, being frickin evil is more fun. COME Mr. BIGGLESWORTH!" 

Heheh


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 26, 2009)

Yay for unfunny overhyped comedies with a bunch of equally unfunny sequels.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 26, 2009)

i do belive Scott became more evil and shaved his head at the end of 3.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 26, 2009)

This will probably be a disappointing movie.  You should never revive great classic movies and then ruin them, but it happens all the time.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> This will probably be a disappointing movie.  You should never revive great classic movies and then ruin them, but it happens all the time.


*points towards toy story 3 thread*

they cant ruin another film, can they?


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 26, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> *points towards toy story 3 thread*
> 
> they cant ruin another film, can they?


 
Wouldn't surprise me at all if they ruined this one too.  Hollywood is where good stories go to get famous and then die tragically.


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2009)

Mike Myers says he's been working on this one since 2007. Plus, I don't think it would be too easy to make a bad Austin Powers movie. And even if it's not great, we still have the first three. 

Alot of ppl thought the last Rocky movie was gonna be a bust, too. But they did it right. They kept everything the same, all the music, the way the fight was choreographed...If they keep the basic humor and stuff the same in the Austin Pwers movie, it should be just fine.


----------



## selkie (Jul 26, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Yay for unfunny overhyped comedies with a bunch of equally unfunny sequels.



Here here, buh-row.
Not my kinda humor, I guess.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm... I donno about this.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know if I would see it or not.  I didn't like the last one too much.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 27, 2009)

A disgrace to England.


----------



## Ruko (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll end up seeing it, but I don't see what kind of plot it can have. Everything was all tied up at the end of the 3rd movie. Unless Dr. Evil becomes evil again or something.


----------



## DarkChaos (Jul 28, 2009)

My expectations are low, as the films seem to have a chain of de-evolution:
The first one was brilliant, had a bunch of great jokes, and was enjoyable all around.
The second one seemed to rely substantially more on gross-out humor, but was still pretty cool.
The third one relied way too much on recycling jokes from the first two films and running shit into the ground, resulting in a mediocre film.

Yes, this movie shouldn't be made.  But, hey, Mike Meyers called for it, it must be comedy gold!


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2009)

I love watching Hollywood crumble before my eyes.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 28, 2009)

it will be wierd... i mean, Dr Evil's good, Mini Me's good, Fat Bastard lost all his weight so he doesnt care about evil (unless he relapsed >_> ) i forget twhat happened to #2 and that german woman... its gona be intereting... hmmm


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 28, 2009)

Ruko said:


> I'll end up seeing it, but I don't see what kind of plot it can have. Everything was all tied up at the end of the 3rd movie. Unless Dr. Evil becomes evil again or something.



Meh Mike Myers will think of something. He has a habit of pulling something funny out of his ass. Look at Waynes World for instance.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 9, 2009)

Austin Powers has always gave me a good laugh. Mike Myers is nuts! I think my favorite scene out of all the movies has to be in the first one. It's the scene where Dr. Evil and Scott attend group therapy and Dr. Evil tells his life's story.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a stupid idea. The films got better as they went on. They were fine as a trilogy. It's just excessive to make another one at this point. As it is, Mike Meyers is







by making another sequel. When you have a good film or series, don't screw it up by extending the story past what's tasteful. Don't push your luck. It's like if they made an Ocean's Fourteen. 13 was superb, and the best in the series so far. They should leave it at that. WTF? Does Meyers want a bigger house, or what? 

It always spoils it when they drag on(No, not dragon, heh heh.) a story longer than necessary. That's why I like the idea of LOST ending next year. Although I hope John's not actually dead, and the Island brings him back or something. Because if John's dead, then there's no point in anything on there and it's just a bunch of shit happening to the characters for no reason.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, Seth Green _did_ kinda turn evil, so I guess we were expecting it.

I dunno. 3 was kinda 50-50 for me, but I love Mike Myers. I'll be seeing this.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 9, 2009)

i agree that trilogies should stay trilogies... nothing is ever remembered for being a 4-logy. Austin Powers would have been remembered as a great comedic Spy trilogy. now what? is there even a WORD fora 4-part movies series?


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 9, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> i agree that trilogies should stay trilogies... nothing is ever remembered for being a 4-logy. Austin Powers would have been remembered as a great comedic Spy trilogy. now what? is there even a WORD fora 4-part movies series?




Quadrillogy.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 9, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Quadrillogy.


and is anything ever rememebe3red for BEING that?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 9, 2009)

As of now, the Terminator series, and I think Indiana Jones... that only has 4 movies, right?


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont really count the Terminator movie cuz without Arnold its not worth it XP


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> This will probably be a disappointing movie.  You should never revive great classic movies and then ruin them, but it happens all the time.



They revived the Bond films, and look how great they turned out!


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 10, 2009)

They've always made Bond movies, right? I don't think it counts as revival.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 10, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> They revived the Bond films, and look how great they turned out!



Die Another Day was fucking awful. They've gotten better since then with the last two, but I don't think Daniel Craig has the right look for the part, even though he does bring something intreresting to it. I like a more gantlemanly Bond who can stab you in the neck with a fork if you attack him, instead of a steady silent iceman. But yeah, the cheezeballness in DAD was really bad. All bond has that pretty much, but it wasn't so hyped up and self-important in the sixties and 70's ones.


----------



## Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think anything bad will come of this. The first three are all great...whether or not the next one is bad won't change that, but how could it possibly be bad? It's gonna be the same type of humor and that's what the movie is about. I'm sure Mike Myers will come up with some good ideas. He's been working on the movie for 3 years.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn, 2010 is gunna bring a lot of great movies, huh? Austin Powers 4, Child's Play remake, etc.~


----------



## Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

Another Child's play? I didn't hear about that one.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, 2010 plans to bring out a revamped version of the first Child's Play.


----------



## RoadDogg (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Can't wait!


----------

